# thoughts on having a tack room inside the stall?



## catsandhorses (Aug 6, 2011)

I saw pics of a boarding facility in which one corner of the stall served as the individual boarder's tack room.

I think this is a sensible method, providing the stalls have extra square footage to account for the taken up space.

Any experience with this and any thoughts, positive or negative, on the design?


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

I cannot picture how this would work. How would you get enough space out of the corner of the stall? How do you secure it against damage or theft? How do you make it safe for the horse and prevent the horse's accessing the tack?


----------



## catsandhorses (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Would have to be a larger than average stall.

I would worry about the door opening and stall occupant having way too much fun.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

^ Those are my thoughts, too. It would be convenient, but I'm not sure if it's worth the risk.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

As a former boarding BM, I see a lot of merit in it. Tack and supplies going missing or being "borrowed" is an ongoing problem in boarding barns, as is available space to groom and tack up, boarders leaving horses cross tied in the aisle for long periods of time, boarders failing to clean up manure and hoof pickings in the aisle so the aisle is a mess from dawn to dusk, etc. In general, maintaing a boarder's tack room is like refereeing a never ending turf war. 

So a private tack locker, with cross ties in the stall so everyone grooms and tacks up in their own private space, solves a lot of problems. 

Agree that the stalls would have to be at least 12 X 12, 12 X 14 would be better, and that the lockers would have to be horse proof and have a smooth exterior surface. If you can solve those problems, I think it's a great idea.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I agree with maura.

I would love something like that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

What if you have multiple horses? Do you get one of everything for each horse or keep it in one locker and have to go to that stall to get something for the other horse?

To me their stall is their private place. I would rather tack up and groom in the aisle. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

usa, 

Yup, me too. And I do in my own barn. 

However, if you're talking about large boarding barn with a lot of traffic, this eliminates a lot of problems and frustration.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

maura said:


> However, if you're talking about large boarding barn with a lot of traffic, this eliminates a lot of problems and frustration.


I think it would create more problems: 

Larger stalls = more area to clean. (more shavings, more $)

Corner lockers = potential damage to the locker = more upkeep 

Cross tie areas tend to be cement or tar = picked hooves stay clean - more efficient to apply any dressing/creams necessary.

Opening the door while the horse is in the stall - would have to be a really large stall for some of those with warmbloods, drafts, TB, etc.

And so on . . .


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

That's very different. I think I'm on maura's side here. As long as there was ample room to move around the horse safely in the stall, I could see this being very convenient for lots of reasons.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I assume for each stall you have, you get the tack room that corresponds with the stall.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I wouldn't board somewhere with that set-up.

Stalls are not huge and if a horse decided to spook or do something stupid, you really have nowhere to go if you're in a stall with them. I do not like being in a stall with a horse. I don't even like cleaning stalls with horses in them. Can't tell you how many times I've been accidentally stomped while in a stall. 

Plus it would be a giant PIA to have to shove the horse's rear over every time you want to get something or put something away or be fending off an overly mouth horse who wants to taste all your tack as you carry it in. And if you are carrying in armloads of crap, you've got to open the stall, lock it behind you, put that armload away turn around, open the stall, lock it behind you, over and over... 

Stalls are intended for one occupant IMO either the horse or me. It's got to be pouring or hailing before I clean occupied stalls and even then 90% of the time, I toss the horse in the cross ties while I clean it's stall.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

You know, I would like it. While I may not have a different saddle for every horse, I always have separate grooming supplies, saddle pads and bridles for every horse. I never swap around those items to keep from cross contaminating certain "traveling" problems like rain rot etc.

I much prefer tacking in the stall. I learned to appreciate it when galloping on the track. Hitching rails or tacking stalls can be too congested and distracting.

The stalls would have to be 14x14 at least. The barn I was teaching at today had 12x24 stalls. These tack closets would work well there.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

If the locker was flat against the side of the stall and the door was a sliding door, then I could see it. But the set up in the pic? No thanks.

I'm only OK with tacking up inside the stall if the horse is tied... but if you tie your horse all the time, your lead rope frays pretty fast.


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

I think I actually know the location of that particular barn. I was just there 2 weekends ago.  Initially, I thought it was wierd, but let me tell you that at least in their set-up, it was really convenient. The stalls are very roomy, and have a same-size outside area for the horses, so it doesn't make the stall seem small at all. Actually, it makes good use of the normally dead space in the corner. The inside section is set up with the waterer in another corner and feed bin in the third. The door latches and there is room for your own personal lock. 

As for not wanting to be in the stall tacking up with the horse, they had several cross-ties, outside hitching rails, and of course you could tie the horse in the stall, or outside in the (very) wide aisle. Overall, I thought it was awesome, and I wish I could afford to keep Mick there!!


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm putting them in my new stalls when they are done. They will be 10x16 stalls with corner tack lockers in the back. Still not sure how we are putting them in... probably 2x4s. I'll post pictures when they're done. I'm really excited to have them. I can't STAND people blocking the isle way and messy tack rooms (including my own mess!) I love being able to give boarders a space that they can do whatever they want with.. fill it to the brim with junk and I don't have to see it.


----------



## jumpingrules92 (Aug 2, 2011)

We used to have these at my oldddddd barn. However, they were in the front of the stalls between you and the next pony. It was SO handy with the xties right there..if i have a picture or can find one similar ill post it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

mls said:


> I think it would create more problems:
> 
> Larger stalls = more area to clean. (more shavings, more $)
> 
> ...


Looking at the pictures I thought it sounded neat. However, reading your post I realize that a tack locker in a stall completely would not work for a horse owner like me.

Multiple horses = check
Warmblood sized horse = check
Mare that LOVES to roll in her stall = check

with a mare like mine it wouldn't last:lol:


----------



## catsandhorses (Aug 6, 2011)

Thansk for all the replies. Sounds like these could work if the stalls were big enough, if the tack rooms were positioned towards the front, if horses had their own tack and supplies, well, lots of "ifs" but it sounds like they can work if designed properly.

I don't think it needs to be all or nothing. I can see still having crossties outside of the stalls for those who prefer, and a central location for shared supplies and extras. But I like having personal space and not having things get borrowed.

I groom and tack up my horse in his stall with no crossties. He is a calm warmblood. But I used to lease a TBx and there is no WAY I would spend more time than necessary in a stall with that guy. It was enter stall, halter on, lead him out and later lead him in, halter off, and I was out of there!


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

See, I was assuming that with this set up you would cross tie in your stall. 

I tried to enforce that at a boarding barn once. I got so frustrated with broken cross ties (that "nobody" had broken), a dirty barn aisle, never being able to walk or take equipment down the aisle, etc., that I took all the ties in the aisle down and rigged sets in each stall. The wash stall was still available if you wanted to apply hoof dressing or do something you couldn't in a bedded stall. 
I also had several sets of outdoor crossties. 

It only sort of worked. When boarders broke the set of ties in their own stall, they tied to the stall fronts, so then I had broken grates in the stall fronts. :-(

Or they'd be in hurry, bring the horse in and tie in the aisle to a stall front, which is even more dangerous than cross tying, because anyone navigating the aisle has to walk directly behind the tied horse's butt. 

So if a tack locker in or in front of the individual horse's stall actually made it more convenient for someone to tack up in the stall, I could really see it working.


----------



## THN (Oct 11, 2011)

I'd put a tack locker at the front of each stall with the door of the locker into the aisle. tie the horse however and wherever you want but i think a huge amount of the problems would be gone with this configuration. I hate tack rooms. it is like the drama capital of the barn. A BO that i know used to add in $10 on the board for cleanup. It was not a stated charge it was just lumped in with the regular boarding fee. If a boarder was good about cleaning up after themselves she would give a $10 discount. People thought she was the nicest BO ever and didn't know she was charging for sloppiness. She had a few other "discounts" like that so that the considerate boarders were rewarded. Nobody felt nickle and dimed and she didn't run around yelling at people. She was almost always at the barn so she knew who was a slob and who wasn't. Everyone likes a good discount especially when they aren't expecting it.


----------



## jumpingrules92 (Aug 2, 2011)

THN said:


> I'd put a tack locker at the front of each stall with the door of the locker into the aisle. tie the horse however and wherever you want but i think a huge amount of the problems would be gone with this configuration. I hate tack rooms. it is like the drama capital of the barn. A BO that i know used to add in $10 on the board for cleanup. It was not a stated charge it was just lumped in with the regular boarding fee. If a boarder was good about cleaning up after themselves she would give a $10 discount. People thought she was the nicest BO ever and didn't know she was charging for sloppiness. She had a few other "discounts" like that so that the considerate boarders were rewarded. Nobody felt nickle and dimed and she didn't run around yelling at people. She was almost always at the barn so she knew who was a slob and who wasn't. Everyone likes a good discount especially when they aren't expecting it.


This is the exact set up we had with the tack stalls and it worked like a charm. Each horse had their own stall with their own locker and you could lock it. LOVED it.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

MicKey73 said:


> Actually, it makes good use of the normally dead space in the corner.


Not dead space at all. I have several very neat horses that back into the corner to make their deposits. I rather like that they do that.


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

^^ I wish my horse did that. Think yours could teach mine? It's definitely dead space in Mick's stall. He'd much rather put his poo right in the middle of the stall so he can get it all over his white socks and in his mane...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

My horse is Warmblood/thoroughbred...
but she's in a 12x12 stall and there would be plenty of room to open a huge door while she's in there... So as long as that stalls were 12x12 or over (bigger the better) then i can see it working great. I wouldn't close the stall door with me in the stall, thats just one of my quirks, i hate closing stall doors when I'm in the stall with the horse, but i would either tie the horse up or get one of those things people usually use at shows that you hook to both sides of the stall, and its like a piece of fabric, or I've seen them as chains or whatever so the horse can look out the stall. 

I wish my barn got these!


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I can definitely see the advantages. Where I used to board it was always a bit of a hassle bringing the tack from the tackroom to the stable. Now I know that sounds lazy, but when people have their horses tied up in the aisle and you're carrying a heavy saddles, while dodging behind horses and around other people moving it really does become a hassle. 

A big problem for me with that design is the door. I think if it was a swinging door it would be very impractical. Instead I would insert maybe a roller door, like in a car garage. A slide would have nowhere to go, but with the roller you could just roll it right up, then pull it down when you're finished. It also has the benefit of not being a mechanism a horse could figure out. 

While you would definitely want decent sized stalls, I find the corners of stalls aren't often used that much. When I used to stable I'd find the sawdust would bank up in the corners and the horse would never ever stand there. I don't think you would lose too much practical space with this set up. 

Theoretically, I prefer the idea of a tack room in the aisle in front of the stall, but in practice, I don't think it would work so well. It's another thing that can be damaged or kicked, and people would be more inclined I think to try and steal from one in an aisle than one in the stall. 

An interesting idea I think would be to build a set up tack rooms in mind and build like a tiny room between stalls, that you could access from the stall but wasn't sticking out. 

I think tacking up in a stall would be fine provided it was large enough, and you had adequate space to tie up/cross tie.


----------



## binkac (Feb 6, 2012)

So I realize this is a VERY OLD thread, but wanted to say that I have used this system - loved it! and was very disappointed when I moved to a different part of the country and I had to share a tack room. I had a 15.2 morgan type in a 12X12 stall. Never tied in the stall, she ground tied - a very handy skill. The tack locker was in the corner; it was 4X4X6' tall and the door opened toward the wall. I could keep everything I wanted in there: grain buckets, saddles, bridles, leg wraps etc. I could lock it and my horse never had a problem dealing it, never got cast and could careless about the swinging door. I do think I like the corner style better than the cube style I had.
I am seriously considering putting them in my current run-ins since I don't have a fancy barn with tack room  
Just my two cents...


----------

